# Looking For Someone to Hire To Fix a Modamag Draco



## BVH (Feb 4, 2015)

As the title says, I have a friend who's had his Draco for quite a long time and it will no longer turn on in any fashion. The battery is good. He is willing to pay whatever it takes to get it fixed. Anyone game?


----------



## darkzero (Apr 20, 2015)

Did you still need this fixed? I've upgraded & repair quite a few of them.


----------



## Roboholic (May 12, 2015)

I have a couple that I would like to be upgraded as well. Please pm me if interested. Thanks


----------



## Luff (May 30, 2015)

Darkzero - mine died ... if you are willing & able to take a shot at repair, I'd like to hear back from you! Thanks in advance.


----------

